
Smalltalk Making It to the Big Leagues (Slashdot) - louiscyphre
https://developers.slashdot.org/story/16/12/31/0413250/can-learning-smalltalk-make-you-a-better-programmer
======
grzm
Here's a link to the actual article: "How learning Smalltalk can make you a
better developer"

[https://techbeacon.com/how-learning-smalltalk-can-make-
you-b...](https://techbeacon.com/how-learning-smalltalk-can-make-you-better-
developer)

Previously discussed on HN 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154484)

